# Issue with PPPoE via Vigor 120 modem



## PaulWebster (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey all I have PPPoA to premesis and I want to run it in PPPoE mode so I can get a public ip on my gateway, the hardware in question is thus: http://www.draytek.co.uk/products/business/vigor-120 which is known working with freebsd and PPPoE/A,I am trying to use the following ppp.conf:


```
default:
  set log all# you can add more detailed logging if you wish
  set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0

origin:
  set device PPPoE:hn4 # replace xl1 with your Ethernet device
  set dial
  set login
#  add default HISADDR
  set authname MyUser@MyIsp.TLD
  set authkey MyPass
```

The output from PPP is so:

https://paste.ee/p/9lVTK

The modem config is like so:

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkvwG6Qrk79xnHlOk1faMnd0Z5Zr


----------



## PaulWebster (Oct 26, 2017)

I just can't seem to get it to work in any way, if I swap it over to the MPoA mode I get: https://paste.ee/p/qoniG I have made sure the modem is at its top firmware version

I am in the UK, the VPI settings etc are correct as referenced from the ISP's router/modem


----------



## PaulWebster (Oct 27, 2017)

Solved(Also set the VCI to 38 on the modem):

```
default:
#  set log all # you can add more detailed logging if you wish
  set log Phase tun command # you can add more detailed logging if you wish
  set device PPPoE:hn4:origin
  set speed sync
  set mru 1492
  set mtu 1492
  set ctsrts off
  enable lqr
  set timeout 0
  set redial 0 0
#  add! default HISADDR

origin:
  set authname MYUSERNAME
  set authkey MYPASSWORD
  disable ipv6cp
```


----------

